# Car Rental Phuket ?



## ValHam (Jun 18, 2012)

Any help in finding a reliable rental car agency in Phuket would be appreciated.  Would the best option be to rent at airport on arrival . Thanks


----------



## MALC9990 (Jul 3, 2012)

ValHam said:


> Any help in finding a reliable rental car agency in Phuket would be appreciated.  Would the best option be to rent at airport on arrival . Thanks



Avis or Hertz - both at the airport in the terminal Not the cheapest but reliable. I have always used AVIS since I have my airline rates.


----------

